# 91110 Capsule Endoscope Delivery Device



## mbeachhamilton (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know of a seperate procedure for the placement of the "Pill Cam" to the stomach or small intestine of a patient?  The patient cannot swallow the pill and it must be placed by the physician.  Capsule Endoscope Delivery Device.

Brian Hamilton, CPC
Omega Medical Solutions


----------



## TNavarre (Jul 2, 2009)

How did the Dr place the capsule?  

Device used to place capsule: On occassion our physician has used a Roth Net – a butterfly net, similar to one used to ensnare polyps – to place the capsule endoscopy to aid those patients who have difficulty passing the device into the colon. Report code 91110 and code 43235 (upper GI endoscopy, diagnostic) if a device (eg, Roth Net) is used to place the capsule endoscopically.

Few payers pay anything extra for the Roth Net itself (GCPS 12/03). To code Roth Net you would have to use 99070 and probably send a separate explanation of what it was used for – invoice if necessary for a commercial carrier. 

Additional coding info/billing guide and U.S. Endoscopy does not provide reimbursement information for the Roth Net. (See Given’s guide at: http://www.givenimaging.com/Cultures/en-US/Given/English/Professionals/Reimbursement/ and visit U.S. Endoscopy, based in Mentor , Ohio , at http://www.usendoscopy.com/rothnet.html. 
Hope this helps!


----------

